# MARSOC no longer accepting Reserve packages



## Frenchee (Apr 15, 2016)

So I did a quick search through the forums on shadowspear and didn't see this covered anywhere.  I'm fairly new here so if this thread belongs somewhere else I'm happy to move it.

For background I'm a Marine reservist and I've been working on my MARSOC package since October.  My package went up to BN a few months ago and got all the endorsements but got sent back to correct some paperwork errors.  As of this week it's finally all squared away and good to go.  However, I was just told that MARSOC is no longer accepting reserve packages due to funding.  That's all the information I was given and I'm not ready to roll over and give up that easy.

Has anyone else encountered this problem coming from the reserves or the IRR?  And is anyone familiar enough with how MARSOC runs their recruiting process to give me some more information on how the funding situation works?


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 16, 2016)

Who told you that? A MARSOC recruiter?


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow. For the longest time that was the best/ only way for Reservists and IRR to return to AD.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 16, 2016)

That's interesting.  It would appear that MARSOC was footing the bill to TAD you to A&S and pay your activation costs.  I could see why they don't want to do that anymore.  Budget cuts are affecting everyone nowadays.  The SEALs even ran out of rifles! War is hell.


----------



## Frenchee (Apr 16, 2016)

@AKkeith I was told by my BN career planner on Wednesday, I haven't been able to get ahold of the MARSOC recruiter this week but he's without his phone sometimes so hopefully I will get more information from him soon.  And @Teufel I didn't think about that but it makes sense they would pay instead of my home unit.  Maybe they will still let me go if pay my own air fare


----------



## Frenchee (Apr 19, 2016)

So here's the most updated information on how MARSOC is going to be handling reserve applications.  Due to the funding requirements of putting reservists on TAD, no reserve applications are currently being accepted.  Starting next year MARSOC will only take reservists once a year to the August A&S class.  There will be a limited number of slots so reserve applications will get competitive (which is probably a good thing cause those basic requirements cast a pretty wide net).  Hope this info is helpful to anybody else who may be in the same situation.


----------



## TDOW72 (Jun 27, 2016)

@Frenchee I was in the April 2016 A&S as a reservist.  My recruiter told me today that they're cutting Reservists, including IRR Marines, entirely for the next fiscal year. Per my recruiter he's saying that inviting Reservists in August was only an idea they were throwing around, but it got tossed out.  Can you confirm this?


----------



## Frenchee (Jul 1, 2016)

I cannot.  I haven't talked to the MARSOC recruiter since May.  The last thing he told me was to call him in July to resubmit my package with updated signatures, updated physical, etc for class 17-3.  I've been at OCS the last 6 weeks working on my plan B option to get out of the reserves and do something useful in the corps so I've been pretty disconnected from the world.  I'll contact the recruiter and pass on the information he gives me.


----------



## TDOW72 (Jul 1, 2016)

Frenchee said:


> I cannot.  I haven't talked to the MARSOC recruiter since May.  The last thing he told me was to call him in July to resubmit my package with updated signatures, updated physical, etc for class 17-3.  I've been at OCS the last 6 weeks working on my plan B option to get out of the reserves and do something useful in the corps so I've been pretty disconnected from the world.  I'll contact the recruiter and pass on the information he gives me.



Good luck with that route. I'm looking at exploring the Army SF option at this point.


----------



## Liarsenic44 (Aug 26, 2016)

Anyone else have more info on this?


----------



## Frenchee (Aug 27, 2016)

I have not resubmitted my package yet but as far as I know they ARE planning on taking reservists Aug 17.


----------



## TDOW72 (Aug 27, 2016)

I showed up to A&S with a minor stress fracture in my foot and made it through the first phase but got dropped shortly after. When I was first dropped I was way past the TIG and TIS requirements so they had to conduct a board and decide whether or not I'd be invited back. They decided to let me come back in August of 2017. However my recruiter contacted me on June* 27th and informed me that they have cut the Reserve/ IRR/ Prior service program indefinitely. I contacted him again about two weeks ago when I heard a rumor that they were going to let reservists come back through if the budget changes and he said this is false information. I had two other guys I know in Marsoc verify this, and I also had another reservist contact a different Marsoc recruiter just to ensure I'm not spreading false info here.

Unless things change it doesn't look like it's opening up for reserves again anytime soon


----------



## Frenchee (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for posting this good info on both threads. @TDOW72


----------



## turminal_lance (Sep 15, 2016)

@Frenchee  Any updates, I believe we're in the same boat.


----------



## TDOW72 (Sep 19, 2016)

turminal_lance said:


> @Frenchee  Any updates, I believe we're in the same boat.



There's rumors things will change the next fiscal year, so unless you happen to play a role with MARSOC's budget, the only thing we can do is wait and see.  The army will take reservists and prior service to go SF though, you just might have to take an administrative rank reduction if you're over E4.  Even if you're on a reserve contract you can get out of it if your command approves...  


If you want to stay Marine, have you ever thought of reserve Recon? I know they're also hurting for guys.


----------



## Liarsenic44 (Apr 12, 2017)

So i spoke to a MARSOC recruiter on the phone a couple weeks ago and they do currently accept reservists, however you need to be a Cpl and they only accept them once a year.


----------



## Frenchee (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the update.  I'll look into it.


----------



## NoVite (Oct 25, 2017)

Just to update this thread they are no longer accepting reserve applications for fiscal year 2018.


----------

